# CyberSomething.ca



## MapleDots__ (Feb 26, 2021)

Because of the negative connotation of CyberBully would anyone here spend significant money to purchase a domain with the term cyber in it?

I understand CyberSex will sell for huge money but technically it also has a negative connotation.


I find CyberBully is so entrenched in our society that I would not purchase a domain with that in the name, and I most certainly could not envision myself using it for business.


So I figured I would ask the question and open up some dialogue.



*Would you use a domain name with CyberSomething.ca  for your business?*


----------



## rlm__ (Feb 26, 2021)

and if you're pointing out negative connotations, don't forget about cybersquatting... that one probably hits closer to home for most of us than cyberbullying.


----------



## dancarls (Feb 26, 2021)

MapleDots said:
			
		

> Because of the negative connotation of CyberBully would anyone here spend significant money to purchase a domain with the term cyber in it?
> 
> I understand CyberSex will sell for huge money but technically it also has a negative connotation.
> 
> ...




Maybe CyberTerror / CyberCrime / CyberSecurity along those lines, CyberBullying is a huge issue, It would be good for a blog, outreach, or non-profit. I bought AntiBullying.ca a while back after seeing lots of teens choosing suicide as a result of bullying.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Feb 26, 2021)

FM post_id=5139 time=1614372141 user_id=39 color=#C60000 said:
			
		

> I can't think of "something" specific I'd do with CyberSomething.ca, other than a blog maybe or so.


----------



## Esdiel (Mar 2, 2021)

Cybera.ca is an interesting one, with lots of traffic too, but they may have chosen the name in 2007 (according to whois).



> *Our Purpose*
> 
> Cybera is Alberta's not-for-profit organization, responsible for driving economic growth through the use of digital technology.
> 
> ...



I also came across this government website: getcybersafe.gc.ca

Generally speaking, I'd say the word cyber is becoming more and more popular/synonymous with cybersecurity but I still don't mind the word for other uses.

It also makes me think of Sibername, which I assume is the equivalent of Cybername?


----------



## lotsofcoffee (Mar 2, 2021)

Esdiel said:
			
		

> It also makes me think of Sibername, which I assume is the equivalent of Cybername?



Cybername.ca redirects to Sibername.com


----------



## rlm__ (Mar 2, 2021)

Makes you wonder why they didn't start with Cybername?  Probably because some domainer had it and they didn't want to pony up the money, then bought it years later after it dropped?  Might be an interesting story behind that.  I guess they decided to go with the misspell, and their main choices would have been Sibername .vs. Cibername?


----------



## Esdiel (Mar 4, 2021)

There must be an interesting story behind it.

I checked archive.org it looks like they've owned Cybername.com for a very long time... at least since year 2000 if you visit this link, but its history goes even further back: https://web.archive.org/web/20001018222106/http://www.cybername.com:80/

Weird thing is it looks like they owned cybername.com even prior to the current registration date (ie 2003), and they appear to have always branded as Sibername, except for maybe around 1998ish since the domain redirects to cybername.net around then. The fine print on these oldest captures also suggests they were previously owned by an Australian company called "Imagion Proprietary".


----------



## rlm__ (Mar 4, 2021)

Interesting, some day I'll have to get the inside scoop.  Although - it probably doesn't matter as I'd expect WHC will phase out the Sibername brand in favor of their own - which is understandable.


----------



## jaydub__ (Mar 4, 2021)

Hopefully they don’t phase out the Siber TBR functionality they have in hand


----------



## rlm__ (Mar 4, 2021)

jaydub said:
			
		

> Hopefully they don’t phase out the Siber TBR functionality they have in hand



Absolutely, I understand WHC would likely want to eventually migrate it into their existing platform, but it has to be equal to or preferably better than the existing platform before they force the change.  Many people will essentially be new WHC customers and they'll want to make sure that the first WHC experience is a great one.  I'll tag [notify]Sally[/notify] - just so they can keep that in mind.  My guess is they understand that and are taking their time to do it right.  So I don't think they are too eager to force the change, otherwise they would have already done it.  So I think its a very good sign they haven't yet.

It may also be possible that they plan to keep the Sibername brand running as a division of WHC.  Why only be #1 when you can be #1 and #2 ?   Or maybe Sibername becomes the brand focused towards domainers and maybe WHC is the brand focused towards hosting?

There's a few ways to skin the cat.  It really depends on their long term vision.  Time will tell.


----------



## DomainRecap (Mar 5, 2021)

jaydub said:
			
		

> Hopefully they don’t phase out the Siber TBR functionality they have in hand



I personally think there are some flaws in the partial Siber-to-WHC transition right now. 

A few weeks ago I had some orders that were erroneously dated for the week before (none came through even though a few were picked up very late by other registrars), last week I had 2 orders that were dated for April (again, none were won) and this week I saw my min bids won by Siber, but none of my higher bids, with some of my $35-$50 bids get picked up noticeably later by other registrars. 

There is definitely a date issue with orders (especially the night after the run and on Wed-Thurs), and I can't help but feel either a) some domains get lost in the shuffle or b) their order loading system is all screwed up. I understand it's never going to be perfect, but when multiple $20 orders are picked up in the 20's and 30's and my $50 order gets grabbed by another registrar in the 60's, you may have a problem.

And if I order multiple domains for a Feb 24 run and they're somehow dated April 4, and stay resident in my account through the next week, you do have a problem. 

Right now, I have very little faith in WHC's TBR ordering system and may have to bite the bullet and start using MyID.


----------



## Esdiel (Mar 6, 2021)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cyber_Monday



> *Cyber Monday* is a marketing term for e-commerce transactions on the Monday after Thanksgiving in the United States. It was created by retailers to encourage people to shop online. The term was coined by Ellen Davis of the National Retail Federation and Scott Silverman, and made its debut on November 28, 2005, in a Shop.org press release entitled "'Cyber Monday' Quickly Becoming One of the Biggest Online Shopping Days of the Year".[1] Cyber Monday takes place the Monday after Thanksgiving; the date falls between November 26 and December 2, depending on the year.
> 
> According to the Shop.org/Bizrate Research 2005 eHoliday Mood Study, "77 percent of online retailers said that their sales increased substantially on the Monday after Thanksgiving, a trend that is driving serious online discounts and promotions on Cyber Monday this year (2005)".
> 
> ...


----------



## rlm__ (Mar 6, 2021)

DomainRecap said:
			
		

> And if I order multiple domains for a Feb 24 run and they're somehow dated April 4, and stay resident in my account through the next week, you do have a problem.



I have seen this before where an old unfilled order, or an order on a domain that was never _in_ TBR (like you typo'd the domain in the TBR order entry).  There should clearly be filtering to remove domains not in the current TBR from the system, however, you can legitimately place orders for domains in future TBR's early, so to do it properly you'd have to check the next TBR as well.  The fact that any bogus orders are listed in your account doesn't necessarily mean they are actually attempting to reg it during TBR (thus wasting an attempt).  Both the front end and back end may have different filtering.  But yes, it is annoying and should certainly be fixed.  Even if its just to allow the account holder to remove old orders themselves.  Sibername isn't the only one to have this issue.



			
				DomainRecap said:
			
		

> I understand it's never going to be perfect, but when multiple $20 orders are picked up in the 20's and 30's and my $50 order gets grabbed by another registrar in the 60's, you may have a problem.



Well - not necessarily.  I can almost guarantee that Sibername gets more initial TBR bids on more domains than any other registrar.  So if a registrar with very view total bids happens to have a $60 bid on that domain, it may very well be that was one of their top picks on their system, while on Sibername, it may be very well be one of the bottom picks.  Not to mention there is that random factor going on.   Prioritizing orders is going to be a tricky algorithm, some may initially prioritize middle tier orders because there's a higher degree of success, who knows.


----------



## DomainRecap (Mar 6, 2021)

Come on, these were not typo or error domains, and were valid orders for the current TBR run, but with screwed up dates. I even made a screenshot at the time in case I ever needed it. 






Do those names ring a bell, and no, Siber never got either of them... 


And I fully realize the randomness of the TBR, but you do understand that a $20 min bid by definition only has ONE total bid, right? So using your logic, they should be the lowest on the scale, but week after week I have many min-bids go in the 30's and none of my higher bids get picked up, only to see them snagged much later by another registrar in the 50's and 60's. 

If something happens over and over, it's no longer random. 

It's like there is a flaw in the Siber system, potentially that it uses the number of bids as the primary (only?) sort criteria, coupled with order date, so that a $1,000,000 opening bid on ABCD.ca might actually be placed behind an earlier $20 bid on MyButtisFat.ca, assuming that neither gets a second bid. 

That actually makes a lot of sense, as I've been part of domain orders where someone puts in $100-$150 initial bid immediately when it drops, and then then someone ups it by $25 or whatever the increment is (leaving only two bidders), and Siber never seems to pick those up. But auctions with multiple, smaller, incremental bids that look like multiple bidders (even if the highest bid is only $100) have a greater potential of being won. 

I'd love to look at their algorithm to see exactly what is going on, but I have the feeling it may have been written to give the "lots of bidders" auctions a boost (to get the most bidder action and potentially higher profits), but without a commensurate adjustment to push the 1-2 bidder auctions (at a higher opening price) ahead of the 1-2 bidder $20-$35 orders.


----------



## rlm__ (Mar 8, 2021)

DomainRecap said:
			
		

> Come on, these were not typo or error domains, and were valid orders for the current TBR run, but with screwed up dates. I even made a screenshot at the time in case I ever needed it.



Of course everyone is going to have their own algorithm and they're going to try and maximize profit, not being fair.  So I wouldn't call them all flawed just different strategies that are probably always a work in progress.  They're probably testing new ideas on occasion which may also affect results.  There are certainly a variety of factors though, several you haven't even mentioned yet.  But I'm not going to discuss it just in case I am ever running my own TBR, so I'll keep my own thoughts about prioritization strategies top secret 

The weird dates were clearly some sort of glitch, but I've honestly never seen that particular one before.


----------



## DomainRecap (Mar 8, 2021)

rlm said:
			
		

> The weird dates were clearly some sort of glitch, but I've honestly never seen that particular one before.



The point is that I haven't seen any of this stuff happen before WHC took over, so I'm thinking the WHC guys are tinkering with the "secret sauce" with some unfortunate results.


----------



## rlm__ (Mar 8, 2021)

Its quite possible, but I believe they kept the Sibername staff on to run all that stuff, so in theory any tinkering would be done by people who know what they're doing.


----------

